# How are the other pregnant members doing?



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

As I recall there are a few women who are currently pregnant now as well. Just wanted to see how you are all doing.


----------



## Casey L. (Aug 4, 2003)

Hi. I am 23 weeks pregnant. My IBS hasn't been too bad (knocking on wood now)except for some bad gas pains at times. I had a few nights two weeks ago where I woke up with such bad pain I thought I was having contractions. They went away in the a.m. after a b.m. or two. How far along are you?


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi Casey,Glad to hear you're doing well. I've had that happen too with the cramps. The one night I was up with D all night (I am IBS C so I was worried) but luckily I was fine after that. I am approaching my 37th week. Did you find out what you're having?


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

I'm 26 weeks along and doing well. I've only gained 2 lbs but I'm meausing 2 weeks ahead, so figure that one out. We are having another boy and big brother Elliot is thrilled. IBS D has found me again thought I'd get as lucky as I did with my first where the IBS went away the whole pregnancy. No more ice cream everynight for me! I've had two very bad bouts of D which by the end of it I started having contractions. My doctor feels I probably got dehydrated which started the contractions. I just have to be more carefull and increace my fluid intake if it happens again. Take care ladies and belly rubs to you all!


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi Skrapy,Congratulations! I thought I was the only one who craved ice cream







I'm sorry to hear your IBS D is back. I too have heard that dehydration can cause contractions, and also heard that as the Uterus moves upward it is closer to the bowels and the contracting of the bowels can sometimes set off false labor contractions. I believe that's why they say not to take laxatives, so I guess one can set the other off. I think the whole weight gain thing is different for everyone. I put the majority of my weight on in the beginning. I havent gained anything in the past two months or so. Some women gain more in the end. I had my last ultrasound June 30th and he was estimated to be 5 lbs. 3 oz. They tell me he is going to be a good size...meaning on the big side. Not too big I hope







I bet Elliot is thrilled. How old is he?


----------



## Skrapy (Jul 11, 2001)

Kari,I will most likely gain all my weight at the end, at least that is what happened with my last pregnancy. With Elliot I only gained 16 lbs total and 8 lbs was in the last 4 weeks! Both of these pregnancy I spent the first 16 weeks pretty sick and throwing up at least twice a day so I tend to lose a lot in the beginning. Thankfully this time I weighed a little more so my doctor didn't get on me about loosing weight. So far Elliot is happy about being a big brother but we'll see how he is when the baby comes. He is 4 so there will be a nice little age gap between the boys. He starts preschool this fall so that will be nice, he can get a break from the baby during the week and I can try to catch a nap.Best of luck to you, your getting so close now.~Erin


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Nice to hear that you're all doing fairly well despite having IBS and IBD. My husband and I are thinking of starting a family and having both IBS and IBD (ulcerative proctitis which i take Asacol for every day as a maintenance therapy), I've been a bit nervous.......


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hi Erin,I never actually got sick, but felt close a few times. At those times when I felt really bad, I wondered how so many women have more than one child after going through that







. That's nice that there will be 4 years between them and you will have a bit of a break while he is at school. I bet he'll be quite a little helper







.Hi Boxgirl,I can understand your worry, I felt the same way. This pregnancy wasn't initially planned, but I don't know when I would have felt ready had I waited to plan it. I was always worried after I got IBS about how it would be during pregnancy and such. I had my IBS under control before pregnancy, but it hasn't been all that great since pregnancy..but I really only attribute that to the fact that I am taking in a lot of dairy which I normally avoided beforehand because it killed my IBS. All in all I feel pretty good, but am more than ready to have him at this point







.MY SIL just recently had a baby and I know she was very nervous when trying to conceive also, as she has Crohn's, but everything went well. I think its normal to be nervous about it. Best of Luck to you!


----------



## chall (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey guys... i'm hitting the 18 week mark now and so far things have been a trial. I've been on bedrest once already for a issue with spotting and my ibs has been killing me. My doctor does'nt seem to be concerned about any of it, but i've been so worried. I've never been pregnant before so i guess I don't really know what it's supposed to feel like. Like how do you tell the difference between gas and cramps? And is it normal to not really show at all this early on? I find that my belly gets tender alot.. and I cant really touch it... is that normal? As you guys can tell i've spent way to much time at home sitting here worrying about so many little aches and pains. Don't think i've been so stressed out before... Thanks for listning!!


----------



## SusanLawton (Dec 23, 2003)

Folks, I am SO sorry I haven't posted in a bit. Getting ready to have a baby is such a busy time - I had no idea I had so much stuff to do!







In response to the questions asked - I am very, very well! The CFS, FM, and IBS seem to all be in remission. I can sleep well at night and wake up refreshed and ready to face the day - for the first time in over 9 years. I am no longer spending hours in the bathroom with horrible diarrhea. (I now have to endure constipation, which is another issue altogether!) My muscles do not ache continuously. In other words - I seem to have my life back, thanks to this little miracle. I will be 20 weeks tomorrow, and am excited to tell you all that we're having a BOY!   His name is William Preston Lawton, after my hubby's deceased father. We call him Billy, or Thumper, depending on how much kicking he's doing! And he's definitely kicking now - flutters and little nudges still happen, but I get some real doozies of kicks, especially at night. So, there's the update. I will do my best to get by here more often and post more frequently.Susan, and Billy, too... ::thump::


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm 26 weeks and the IBS was terrible for the first four months. Now I have to really watch my diet to stave off any cramps - the IBS cramps have given me an irritable uterus and I have to be on bedrest for the rest of the pregnancy. I totally agree with the other poster - I can hardly tell the difference between and IBS issue and a pregnancy issue and it scares me!! I haven't dialated or shortened and I am drinking tons of water. I find as I get bigger, my upper stomach hurts much more often. I guess everything is really getting squished up there now!


----------



## Kim (Sep 24, 2004)

Oh boy am I glad I found this forum!!I am 14 weeks pregnant and have been suffering form IBS D for about 8 months now. After getting pregnant it seemed to become even worse as I also lost my father a week after finding out I was pregnant. We all know how stress can affect IBS and beleive me I have a lot of stress. I have really not talked to anyone about my IBS as when I first found out I had it I felt a bit embarassed about the whole thing and didn't want to talk about it. I can't believe how much it changes your life. I am a travelling sales rep that was very successful befor IBS but since I have been suffering from it I have been so reserved about whre and when I go places. I hav actually been on the road travelling befoer and had to stop on the side of the raod because of severe D!! Man that is stressful. Since I have become pregnant my biggest concern is about nutrition for my baby. I am not eating well at all because I don't know what to eat as everything I do eat makes me go!~ I am hoping to get soem good diet and nutrition infor from you ladies and also some ideas of how to talk to your spouse about IBS and make him understand just how painful and stressful this can be.Thanks so much for all the info and looking forward to getting lots of support here!Kim


----------



## mirage^^ (Jun 18, 2003)

So far so good!37 weeks and hanging in. I had a few rough nights with the D. But, nothing serious. It would be great if things went this well after pregnancy!If not maybe I will have to stay pregnant! heheBTW welcome Kim. Hope you find the info you need here







(andies76)


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

I've had IBS C/D for about 15 years (just turned 30). I'm 7 weeks pregnant as of tomorrow with my first child. The nausea hasn't been too bad, and I've only had one day (last week) where my IBS acted up a bit. I think the worst is the bloating. And gas. Just the pains from that makes my stomach feel sick.Luckily, my IBS has been more under control for about the last year since I've been on Celexa.And also, luckily... I kind of view all those years of IBS as a blessing. Why? Because after dealing with trying to work and have a life with all of these stomach discomforts, it makes first trimester stuff kind of run-of-the-mill!!! Not that my nerves aren't starting to get a bit worn down by not feeling well a lot of the time. Luckily (again) I have a very supportive husband who's known me a looooooooong time.I'm looking forward to talking more with you all here-- I haven't been on the bb in awhile and I'm happy to be back.Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## chall (Mar 23, 2004)

Welll i've made it to 25 weeks.. i've bled through the entire thing and have had ibs cramps soo bad it's cause my uterus to contract... I'm finally getting sent to a specialist today and hopfully they can figure out what to do.. i'm pretty worried about going into premature labour... so hopefully all goes well...


----------



## KLG (Jul 8, 2002)

Hello all and again Congratulations!!!I haven't had much chance to get on here. I gave birth to a little boy...Jay Robert (named after my hubby) on August 18th. He was 8lbs. 8 oz. 21 inches long. I was supposed to be induced on the 18th but started ith contractions on the evening of the 16th. I wound up having a C-Section and I can tell you there is nothing like hearing that cry for the first time. Holy Cow!!! It was amazing!!!! I am glad to hear for the most part you are all doing well. I understand the IBS thing, although I am IBS-C and mine wasn't that great throughout my pregnancy. There is a great site http://bbs.babycenter.com/boards/bbs-preg that helps with a lot of pregnancy questions...you can talk to other pregnant women...but my favorite part are the Birth Clubs... the section where you can connect with women due the same month as you and you can post questions such as symptoms etc. I still visit as now the women have had their babies on the August board and I can ask things like how much he should be eating etc. Just go down to the month and year of your due date.... http://bbs.babycenter.com/boards/bbs-birthclubs Chall, I've been thinking about ya..since your first post about your pregnancy. I can imagine how stressful that is, but it sounds like everything will be fine since your doctor is monitoring you. I'm glad you are going to a specialist also.Susan, I am so glad to hear you are feeling so great with being in remission. That's awesome. Isn't the ultrasound an amazing thing? I got so teary eyed when I first saw him on the screen.Briland, I'm sorry to hear that you are on bedrest. I imagine that's got to be rough. I hear you about not being able to tell what is IBS and what may be cramps. It isn't easy...I was scared I wouldn't know the difference between contractions and IBS and that I wouldn't make it to the hospital...but fortunately I clearly knew the difference when it happened. Kim,I am so sorry to hear about your dad. I can't even imagine how stressful that must be. I am also sorry to hear your IBS is bad. Probably the best way to explain IBS to your husband is to ask him to imagine the wrenching cramping and D he got during a terrible stomach virus...and the feeling of maybe not making it to the bathroom. Then tell him to imagine getting that all the time...including right after you eat. I don't know of that would explain it well to him...but next stomach virus he gets...it may hit him what you go through on a daily basis. For eating and nutrition...could you maybe take some soluble fiber with everything you eat? It may help to keep your stools more solid and may help to slow down your digestion. Also there is a book called "Eating for IBS" written by a woman named Heather Van Vorous ../footer/. She was a member here at one time. I think she still is, but doesn't come here much anymore I don't think. You may also be able to buy a used version on Amazon...I'm not sure. Andy76, glad to hear you are feeling good. I've heard that quite a few people go into remission during pregnancy. I'll keep my fingers crossed that it stays that way after pregnancy as well







Lilymaid, Good to see you here again. Congratulations! Glad to see you are feeling okay. I still had bloating and gas during pregnancy too, but once I was further along, it was hard for me to tell what was bloating and what was baby


----------



## BillieJo (Sep 17, 2004)

I am now 24 weeks!! And I'm getting a little worried about labor. I've already had one child and the labor was a breeze, only 6hrs. But now that I have IBS-D I'm worried I will have an attack during labor or just be in stomach pain along with the normal pain. Has anyone had IBS pain along with the labor pain? We found out we are having another boy, which I have to admit I was disappointed. I was hoping for a girl and that's all I would think about. So it was a shock when we found out. It finally sunk in and now I'm happy happy and can't wait until the little guy arrives!!! Only 3 months to go!! I've already sorted out all of my son's old sleepers and undershirts, gosh it brings back memories.Anyway thanks for listening!Billie


----------



## julie060902 (Oct 11, 2004)

I am expecting my second child nest spring. Part of my IBS problems are that I get so nervous I am going to have an attack (D) that I can actually trigger one. Any situation I don't feel comfortable in is a trigger, so everytime I visit the doctor, especially for an internal exam, I get so worked up and worry that I will have a problem, do any of you other expecting moms have this problem and if so what do you do!?!?


----------

